# Eagle Vail Car Camping



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Going out for a little hiking fishing float, are there any good car camping options between Highway 24 and Wolcott ish maybe a bit further west. Nothing special a place to sleep park a truck maybe with a small camper. Close to I-70 is in fine. Thanks


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Wolcott, just past Yacht Club heading west. "climbing rock" campground near the Wolcott river takeout.

Edwards- north side of highway. Berry Creek Road (2 miles up pulloffs) on forest road, not great but doable. Berry creek road is across from edwards medical center. berry creek road goes on forever with much more seclusion as you head up.

Avon- Wildridge developemnt, access June Creek Road in the development- 2 miles up a nice grassy clearing along the creek.

thats pretty much it for I-70 closeness. Eagle has options up Boneyard trail and Gypsum has a campground jsut west of its I-70 interchange.,

let me know if you want one sketched up on google earth


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot! Haven't had a chance to look at them yet I'll let you know if I think of any questions. Much preciated.


----------

